# Childrens Rhinestone Transfers



## truett_family (Jul 24, 2009)

I am looking to find wholesale childrens rhinestone transfers. I have found a few but I know that there are more out there. Thanks for any and all help that I can get. 
God Bless. 
Chamberli


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Chamberli! 

Just wanted to let you know that you have to be very careful when buying transfers for children. There is a new law in effect that requires childrens rhinestone shirts to be made of low lead rhinestones. It is my understanding that rhinestuds do not have lead in them so these are a safer choice and can be quite colorful. Try Googling low lead rhinestone transfers and motifs. Good luck!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Rhinestuds are made of aluminum and are awesome! They're absolutely beautiful on apparel and other items like totes. They are much cheaper than rhinestones...so your costs are very low when creating items with rhinestuds. I often mix my rhinestud designs with clear rhinestones for an incredible look.

As I often take notice of any apparel being worn with a rhinestone design on it, I can tell you that I notice a ton of rhinestud designs out there. There definitely is a market for it. So don't forget that there's more options than just rhinestones.  I also love the look of "Half Rounds" or "Dome" studs.

For wholesale children's rhinestone transfers, can you give us an idea of the types of designs you are looking for? Are you looking for cute words/phrases, animals, sports, etc?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think two good points have been made here. You may not find a large availability of "children's rhinestone designs" out there because of the new law and lead/cadmium concerns. Personally, I don't stock them on my site, but they are available by special order. I agree that the move seems to be towards rhinestuds when it comes to "children's designs". Although I'm not convinced they have "no lead", they most likely don't have any (they are painted, and we had that issue with painted items from some importers). However, any design you can find, or any that you want made specifically, should be able to be reproduced using rhinestuds. Most of the colors are available, I don't like the yellow studs, but then replacing them with the rounds or half domes works also.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Because of the current atmosphere around childrens garments, whether transfers, rhinestones or other means, I have bypassed that market and will not provide item for age 12 and under..period...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Because of the current atmosphere around childrens garments, whether transfers, rhinestones or other means, I have bypassed that market and will not provide item for age 12 and under..period...


I'm with you on that point. I've had a couple of people get upset with me when I told them I don't do anything for 12 and under (I think they had been told this from other decorators). It just isn't worth the risk/hassle.


----------



## douglasc (Dec 10, 2009)

Why is it not worth the risk or hassle?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

douglasc said:


> Why is it not worth the risk or hassle?


Testing requirements, liability, hassle in general. I'm probably not the only one on this forum who isn't clear as to exactly what will be required when the CPS law on lead levels in children's item finally kicks in. But I do know that the requirements and regulations will be more than I care to deal with.
I work from home. My husband is a hunter so we have lead in our house. Unless some kid is here every day licking the floor in the "sporting goods room" I doubt that there is any chance of lead poisoning happening. But, as I understand the law, any exposure to lead would require me to test everything to prove it was safe. I'm not going to do that.
There's plenty of business for me that is not the 12 and under market.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Amen to that


----------



## Donchaknow1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

I know this thread is old, but it is very important.
This is my opinion, not LAW! 
I sell transfers and in every order, since the 'new' law(s), I've included this:
***WARNING***
If applying transfer(s) to a garment worn by a child under 12 years old, it may not be safe.
New 'Lead Laws' advise not to use items, garment, toys, etc., for use and/or consumption. By applying this transfer, with low lead composites, you're taking FULL liabilty by doing so.
Not recommended for baby onesie's, bibs or any garments/clothing, that you believe that a child may put them into their mouth.
I include the above along with application directions.
I know this doesn't remove me totally, however, it's to me, about warning labels.
Having certificate's and such is fine, bottom line, is it not crazy that a individual would actually sit & let the child suck on these rhinestones, vinyl, whatever??????
I'm with everyone else, we have to keep reading and find out what this is all going to go!


----------

